
The Other Children of Silicon Valley - bootload
http://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2016/01/the-other-children-of-silicon-valley/433869?single_page=true
======
bootload
_" Why disadvantaged kids get left behind, and a simple policy solution:"_ ~
[http://m.bbs.sagepub.com/content/early/2015/12/16/2372732215...](http://m.bbs.sagepub.com/content/early/2015/12/16/2372732215621310.abstract)
[0]

[0]
[https://twitter.com/JonathanLWai/status/693892639880548352](https://twitter.com/JonathanLWai/status/693892639880548352)

